# Snake Hunting with Romulus Whitaker: Learning from the Master



## findi (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi All,
A life engrossed in herpetology has provided me with more adventures than I dared expect. From tagging Leatherback Turtles in St. Croix to heaving Green Anacondas from a Venezuelan swamp, I’ve been quite fortunate. But I’ve always known that natural wonders are also plentiful close at hand. In fact, one of my most exciting herping trips took place in a NYC suburb.  Read article here: http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatr...th-romulus-whitaker-learning-from-the-master/
Comments and questions appreciated 

Thanks, Frank

http://twitter.com/#!/findiviglio
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000972624553
Bio: http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatr...logist-frank-indiviglio-to-that-reptile-blog/


----------

